# Who Makes Coachmen Pathfinder?



## ClemKad (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi Forum,

Go ahead; be funny; Coachmen does, right? So go find one on their web site!

I've seen many Coachmen Pathfinders on the road. The Class C version is on a Chevy chassis. I see many for sale at dealers. BUT, I can't find any reference to the Pathfinder at Coachmen's web site or any of their affiliates (Shasta/Sportscoach). Are they just made for rentals or other special arrangement? I'd like to know how they compare to the Santara/Leprechaun/Catalina series.

Coachmen 2000 315QB Class C / 2002 Neon SXT


----------



## wittmeba (Sep 4, 2002)

Who Makes Coachmen Pathfinder?

Here is almost all RV mfgs:
http://www.rvbg.com/manufacturers.cfm

Here is Coachman RV:
http://www.coachmenrv.com/

I did a 'google' on Coachman Pathfinder and this is what I got:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=coachman+pathfinder

They all seem to be a little older (2000) - perhaps the model is no longer available or been renamed.

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier
MikeBrandn@aol.com
2001 Ford F250 PSD, Ext cab, Shortbed, Island Blue/Silver, 4X4 Off-road, Auto w/SOF, Alum Wheels, Chrome Step, Line-X bedliner, Reese 16K slider hitch, Jordan Ultima 2020, AirLift Airbags, Sunnybrook 30RKFS

Edited by - wittmeba on Sep 04 2002  4:57:49 PM

Edited by - wittmeba on Sep 04 2002  4:59:14 PM


----------



## Gary B (Sep 4, 2002)

Who Makes Coachmen Pathfinder?

Hi Clemkad, the pathfinderseries was built by Sportscoach from 1982 thur 1993, just when Coachmen aquirred Sportscoach I'm not sure, but Coachmen started using the name in about 1998. Happy trails GB

1994 Bounder 34J
1990 Mazda B2200 / BB

Happy trails GB

1994 Bounder 34J
1990 Mazda B2200 / BB


----------



## jworthington (Feb 8, 2003)

Who Makes Coachmen Pathfinder?

The Coachmen Pathfinder is built specifically for the RENTAL market

It is a basic entry-level motorhome (Both Class C and A use the Pathfinder name)

You may also see a lot of retured rentals that have been offered for sale.


John Worthington


----------

